# SS 10.09.22 - Rimsky-Korsakov # 3



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844 - 1908)*

*Symphony no. 3, in C major, op. 32*

I. Moderato assai - Allegro
II. Scherzo: Vivo - Moderato - Tempo I
III. Andante - Animato assai - Tempo I - attaca:
IV. Allegro con spirito - Animato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we finish Rimsky-Korsakov symphonies with his third symphony completed in 1873 but revised in 1888. The revision made the piece less contrapuntal with more of the lyricism Rimsky-Korsakov is known for. Of course, there is the colorful orchestration throughout the work. After this work he would only compose the Russian Easter Overture for large-scale instrumental works and would devote the last 20 years of his life to opera. The slow third movement is perhaps one of the most gorgeous pieces he composed. Several recordings including below with Svetlanov and the Russian State Symphony as well as the Neeme Jarvi conducting the Gotheburg.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Mine is this one. Good solid symphony, a tad less colorful and imaginative than his other orchestral scores. I actually prefer the Sinfonietta (which has the Russian folk tune that Stravinsky also used in The Firebird).


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I`ll try this one:










Gennady Rozhdestvensky/Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union Radio and Television


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rimsky Korsakov: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 and Fantasia on Serbian Themes

Malaysian Symphony Orchestra, Kees Bakels


I am going with this one, Kees Bakels is a good conductor I do have Yondani Butt on ASV but I prefer the Bis recording


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I will listen this one


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll go with this one.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

*Rimsky Korsakov: Symphony No. 3 in C Major, Op. 32 (1886 Version)*

_Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 2-5 September 2015
Recording Venue: Haus des Rundfunks, Masurenallee, Berlin, Germany


----------

